# B Weaver packages



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanted to put out a good word for B Weaver, bought 6 packages back in November and just recieved them and hived them. The packages were more like 4#'s instead of the 3#'s I ordered . Very nice people to deal with. Good luck to everyone this season, Madison....


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Ordered some queens from B Weaver's and was satisfied with the service. Wish I had ordered some packages from them instead of Hardeman's.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BeeAware, what's wrong with Hardemans? Just curious, as it sounds like you are not happy with their bees?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I might be happy with their bees if I could get some of them! They are 4 weeks late with delivery and tell me they don't know when they can ship. My other packages were on schedule from suppliers in the same area.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I had the pleasure of sitting down with John Hardeman on the first of April. One of the things we discussed was the lack of help this year. Seems that in the past, there was ample help from certain groups more than willing to get paid for a days work. He said that in past several years, its been harder and harder to find people actually willing to show up and work . John had indicated that the family members were working themselves to death and he mentioned that restructuring their business in the coming years may be needed.

Much of some of the bigger outfits use much labor from south of the border. Some outfits such as Wilbanks use labor from south america.

Seems finding good labor for hard work is a problem.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have order from R. Weaver in the past and I didn’t have any problems with them. Lately both Weavers prices have went threw the roof. I have a hard time paying 90 bucks for a package when you can get good bees form places like Gardner’s Apiaries out of Baxley GA. For $53 bucks. They delivered on time and packages were all better than #3.


----------

